# AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?



## hgxmod (18. August 2017)

*AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Hallo,
der AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler soll so gut sein wie ein 50 $ Kühler(sagt AMD). 
"Wir haben noch einmal nachgelegt mit einer komplett neuen Reihe von AMD Wraith Coolern für den Sockel AM4 und den neuen Ryzen™ Prozessor. Vom kleinen Wraith Stealth über den leistungsstarken Wraith Spire bis hin zum Spitzenmodell Wraith Max, bietet jeder Wraith Cooler einen nahezu lautlosen Betrieb gepaart mit einer effizienten Kühlleistung."

Also ab dem Ryzen 5. 1500X gibt es den Wraith *Spire* CPU-Kühler. Meine Frage ist, ob diese neuen wirklich spürbar lauter wie ein be quiet! Pure Rock CPU-Kühler - 120mm sind?

Die Kühlleistung müssen sie ja bringen für einen 5. 1500X, wenn das mit der Lautstärke nicht übertrieben ist, kann man sich die ca. 30,- € sparen. Hat da jemand einen objektiven Vergleich?

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Elistaer (18. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*



hgxmod schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler soll so gut sein wie ein 50 $ Kühler(sagt AMD).
> "Wir haben noch einmal nachgelegt mit einer komplett neuen Reihe von AMD Wraith Coolern für den Sockel AM4 und den neuen Ryzen[emoji769] Prozessor. Vom kleinen Wraith Stealth über den leistungsstarken Wraith Spire bis hin zum Spitzenmodell Wraith Max, bietet jeder Wraith Cooler einen nahezu lautlosen Betrieb gepaart mit einer effizienten Kühlleistung."
> 
> ...


Bei dem 1500X bin ich mir nicht sicher aber 1600 und 1700 haben den Wraith welcher im Test immer überzeugen konnte bei geringem OC also Max 100 - 200 MHz über Boost alle r7 x Modelle und r5 1600 sind WOF.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hgxmod (18. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Hallo Elistaer,

"wirklich spürbar lauter wie ein be quiet! Pure Rock CPU-Kühler"

mir geht es speziell darum, ob jemand einen praktischen Vergleich,  Wraith Spire zu  Pure Rock hat?

Oder ähnliche Preisklasse.  Also hauptsächlich vom Lüftergeräusch gesehen.

mfg. hgxmod


----------



## Elistaer (18. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Es gibt einen Test darüber ich frag mal Google das wird aber erst morgen bin gerade im Dienst.


Der Test stammt noch von Bulli die neuen sind noch ein Tick besser was db und Temp angeht. 

AMDs Wraith Cooler: Mehr als nur ein einfacher Boxed-Kuhler

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hgxmod (18. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Hallo Elistaer,

ja besten Dank und das war der alte  Wraith  Kühler.  Da war der Thermalright Macho Rev. B, schon nicht besser.

Finde vom neuen  Wraith Spire  Kühler keinen Test. Der sollte dann ja eigentlich noch besser sein. Ok, da lohnt sich anscheinend den zu nehmen oder zumindest macht man wohl nicht wirklich was verkehrt damit.

mfG. hgxmod

PS. vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand mit Erfahrungen zum neuen  Wraith Spire  Kühler?


----------



## hgxmod (19. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mal auf die Überschrift dieses Threads hier hinweisen:

"Ryzen 7 1700 mit Wraith-Spire-LED-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor "

Ryzen 7 1700 mit Wraith-Spire-LED-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor

Und wir haben jetzt August 2017, kommt da noch was oder hat jemand einen aktuellen Link?

oder verhindert die Kühler "Mafia" hier einen objektiven Test 

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## hgxmod (19. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

NACHTRAG:

habe einen Test gefunden, sieht doch nicht so gut mit dem Wraith-Spire aus:

Wraith Kuhler im Test: AMD begeistert mit neuem Boxed-Kuhler (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Elistaer (19. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Ich habe e in video gefunden was ungefähr zeigt was der spire kann und ich finde die Temperaturen können sich sehen lassen vor allem bei 3.9 GHz oc.

AMD Wraith SPIRE: Does it SUCK? - YouTube

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (19. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*



hgxmod schrieb:


> habe einen Test gefunden, sieht doch nicht so gut mit dem Wraith-Spire aus:


Was nützen Tests und theoretische Werte?
Es kommt auf die Lautheit in der Praxis an:

https://abload.de/img/wraithqhplo.jpg


----------



## Elistaer (19. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Was nützen Tests und theoretische Werte?
> Es kommt auf die Lautheit in der Praxis an:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=966170


Sehe ich auch so im Video auf 100% offener Aufbau müsste ich meine Boxen voll aufdrehen um was zu hören da ist der Wraith echt klasse und kann sich sagen wir gegen alle Top blower - 40€ gut schlagen interessant wäre die rpm zu deinem Bild nicht nur Temperatur die ist nun echt gut.

Edit: 2. Blick und RPM gefunden für 1700 U/min sind die db nicht nur gut die sind extrem gut.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hgxmod (19. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Hallo zusammen,

da scheint mir AMD ja einen echten Treffer gelandet zu haben. Wenn das Lager so gut ist, wie bei den "Ur" alten, da klappert in einer meiner alten Kiste nach 15 Jahren noch nichts.

Gibt es den MAX eigentlich solo zu kaufen? Da sollte doch was kommen...

mfG. hgxmod


----------



## Elistaer (19. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Der Wraith Max ist nur OEM für den freien Handel glaube ich kaum vielleicht mit Glück mal bei Ebay. 

Edit: bei der bucht ist 1ner in D und einer in CAN den Wraith spire bekommst öfter. Die Max sind zu selten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. August 2017)

*AW: AMD Wraith Spire CPU-Kühler,  wirklich zu laut?*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Wraith Kühler, der bei den letzten FX mit dabei war? Ist zwar AM3, benutzt aber die Klammern und passt deswegen auch auf AM4.


----------

